# soon



## Lucinda131

How would you say 'soon' in Dutch, in a sentence like 'I'll be working  in X soon'? I've seen various translations, including 'gauw', but I'd be  interested in native speaker input, unless I'm contravening some forum  rule or another.

Hartelijk bedankt


----------



## HKK

I'd say "binnenkort": "Ik ga binnenkort werken _in _[location e.g. Brussel]." of "Ik ga binnenkort werken _bij/voor _[employer e.g. Philips]." "Gauw" doesn't seem to fit in this context, but people from the Netherlands tend to use that word more so maybe it fits for them.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

I think _gauw _has a sense of urgency in some cases, but moreover I think that _gauw _express that something will be much sooner that _binnenkort_.
e.g.:
_Ik ga binnenkort werken in Brussel_ - I'm going to work in Brussles
_Ik maak dit nog even gauw af voordat ik naar huis ga_ - I'll just finish this up [quickly] before heading home.
_Hij zal gauw genoeg merken dat..._ - he will find out soon enough that...


----------



## HKK

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> _Ik maak dit nog even gauw af voordat ik naar huis ga_ - I'll just finish this up [quickly] before heading home.
> _Hij zal gauw genoeg merken dat..._ - he will find out soon enough that...



In these sentences I would use "snel" instead of "gauw". But your way sounds more standard, so Lucinda, listen to him


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

HKK said:


> In these sentences I would use "snel" instead of "gauw". But your way sounds more standard, so Lucinda, listen to him



_Snel _would work in those sentences, but either way _binnenkort _is the best solution for _I'll be working in X soon_.


----------



## Lucinda131

Dank jullie wel - very helpful! Sorry dat ik niet meer in Nederlands skrijven kan! I read it quite a bit, so I hope I'll become better at it. Sorry voor de fouten ...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Lucinda131 said:


> Dank jullie wel - very helpful! Sorry dat ik niet meer in Nederlands s*ch*rijven kan! I read it quite a bit, so I hope I'll become better at it. Sorry voor de fouten ...



It's better to try and make mistakes in the process than not trying at all!


----------

